# what should i use?



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 25, 2006)

things i may use


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2006)

Not bad Looma.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 6, 2006)

avatar


----------



## Erich (Mar 6, 2006)

change your avatar please

you have luftwafe in your alias so why not use a luftw. a/c ? sounds simple does it not ??


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 6, 2006)

Stay with the Luftwaffe siggys and stop tilting ur name to orient it to the plane and u'll be just fine..


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 7, 2006)

mmkay


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2006)

the Junkers.......


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 17, 2006)

though i can't really decide on my siggy....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 17, 2006)

I like that one...the 262 one is good too...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 17, 2006)

Heres an idea looma....

What is ur favorite German plane???? Whatever it is, get 3 different shots of it and make 3 siggys....

Then pick one...

How easy is that....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 17, 2006)

favorite German plane? hmm.................................... dunno


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 29, 2006)

which font should i use for my piggies?
and which quote?

 "To fight with 20 Russians who try to shoot you down, or even with 
Spitfires is a pleasure, and it never slips your mind how dangerous it is." 
-Hans "Fips" Philipp October 4, 1943 four days before his death 

continuation of Philipp's letter

 "When you turn in on 70 Flying Fortresses, you 
recall all the sins of your life. And if you managed to pull yourself
together, you have to face the even more
difficult task of encouraging the _Geschwader_ to join the attack. 
I have done this - but, my God, if it doesn't consume your nerves" 

-Hans "Fips" Philipp October 4, 1943 four days before his death 

 "Find your enemy and shoot him down - everything else is unimportant" - Manfred von Richtofen "The Red Baron" 

 "I am recieving large numbers of youngsters with less than 60 hours of flying time, who are killed almost immediately. I think the German propaganda is responsible for this!" - _ Hauptmann _ Erich "Bubi" Hartmann 

 "We swear that in every mision, leading to enemy contact, we shall attack the enemy at point blank range, 
and if impossible to shoot him down, destroy him by ramming." - _ Sturmjager _ oath 

 "The German SS was not a monolithic "Black Corps" of goose-stepping thugs, as is often portrayed in 
popular media and third-rate historical works. To this day the actions of the Waffen-SS and its former
members are vilified for ultimately being a part of the larger structure of the political Allgemeine-SS, 
regardless of the fact that the Waffen-SS was a front line combat organization." 
-Soldat: Reflections of a German Soldier, 1936-1945 by Sigfried Knappe


 "We were not 'Nazi' soldiers, we were simply German Soldiers" -Soldat: Reflections of a German Soldier, 1936-1945 by Sigfried Knappe 

 "The German Luftwaffe always fought without any reserves. This is also the reason why we have pilots with extremely high numbers of victories."
- General der Jagdflieger Adolf Galland"

"The I-16 was one of the new generation of fighters. A fast airplane with retractable gear. And very manoeuvrable. You can say instable, therefore manoeuvrable.
- General der Jagdflieger Adolf Galland

"My Luftwaffe is invincible. And so now we turn to England. How long will this one last -- two, three weeks?"
- Hermann Goring


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 5, 2006)

Updated added M.C.202, He-100 and G.55


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2006)

DO you have the original MC.202 pic to upload looma? I dont have that one and its a great shot..


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 5, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> DO you have the original MC.202 pic to upload looma? I dont have that one and its a great shot..








I got the RA pics here
http://www.vvs-regia-avions.com/RegiaHTML/regiaindex.html
and here is where i get all my siggy pics
http://www.vvs-regia-avions.com/RegiaHTML/regiaindex.html


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2006)

Ahh that good old site, a while since I been there...Thanks...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 16, 2006)

updated added a few pics


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2006)

Some good ones there looma.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 28, 2006)

updated added Do-26 Seefalke, SM.79 and Ju-290


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 21, 2006)




----------

